# New Photo Using Manual Settings



## Stevej72 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the comments on my first picture in the post 'New Camera Test'.  I tried to follow the suggestions as close as I could and this is what I came up with.  Any better?

Exp. = 1/60  fStop 3.2  Exp Bias -1.2






This is the photo from the previous post:

Exp. = 1/80  fStop  3.2  Exp. Bias 0


----------



## Fred (Jun 17, 2007)

OK, you are making a bit of progress. Next thing to try is a polarizing filter on the front of you camer lense. This will also enhance some of th depth of color in the material being photographed. These filters do not usually give much changes if the light source is fluorescent lighting. Try using sunlight fo best results with the filter. Also, post your shutter speed and F stop used for the pictures you post. This will give many of the more versed photographrs out here a better idea of what you are doing and/or have done. Just don't give up on this project it will be worked out. []


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks, Fred, I did edit my post with the exposure, f stop and exposure value.


----------



## Fred (Jun 17, 2007)

Steve ... Might I suggest that you decrease the exposure speed and increase the F stop to several stops above the widest one. I am assuming that you understand that an F stop of 2.0 is almost wide open and thus allows more light to enter. At this size F stop the focus is critical to say the least. AT an F stop of 8 or 16 then the light is limit4d and "tightened" a bit thus making for a sharper image at the film plane, er, digital film that is. Example... Shutter speed of 1/60 second at F/2.0 vs Shutter speed of 1/125 second at f/8.0. If the exposures are acceptable then the shot made at f/8.0 will be cleared, have more depth of field, and usually the colors are a bit richer.

Depth of field is like looking down the length of a picket fence and focusing on the fifth picket. AT 1/60 sec and f/2.0 that particular picket will be in focus. If you adjust the shutter speed and adjust the F stop to f/8.0 to get a proper exposure, then the depth of field (focus) increases and you will have several pickets in focus even though you remained focused on the fifth one all the time and of course did not move the camera.

Are we confused yet? I think I am getting there since I can't seem to find my cup of coffee. I had it just a minute ago too! []


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks, Fred. I do remember seeing pictures of something like a fence where different lengths are in focus.  I'll experiment with that this afternoon.  I did check on a polarizing filter for my camera and the cheapest I could find on ebay was about $102.


----------



## Tanner (Jun 18, 2007)

Steve, if you can get that top picture to look better, God Bless you!![]  I think it already looks great.  I may need to look into a polarizing filter myself.[B)]  I'll be keeping an eye on your progress, maybe I can learn something.[V]


----------



## Fred (Jun 18, 2007)

Steve... $102.00 for a polarizing filter... you have got to be kidding! Look elsewhere my friend as I doubt they should be more than $35-50 maximum. Check the professional photographic sales department at your local full service camera store.

Just out of curiosity what size filter does your camera lens take? What camera are you using and the focal length of the lens? [}]


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 18, 2007)

Fred, It is a Sony DSC-H9, lens 15x zoom lens f = 5.2 - 78mm (31 - 465 mm when converted to a 35mm still camera) F2.7 - 4.5
That's what it says in the specs, I don't know exactly what it means.

The accessories booklet says their polarizing filter is $109 and that's why I went to ebay.  It is a 74mm filter.  

I just took 75 pictures with different settings and am going through them to see what looks the best.  Set it to aperature mode and started at 8 and went down in number value.  The camera can bracket the EV by .3 so each time I pressed the shutter it took 3 pictures.  I'll post some soon.

Thanks


----------



## Tanner (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow Steve, you're getting to be quite the shutterbug.[]  I don't know what the heck you just said.[B)]  Time to break out the book for my camera.[]


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 18, 2007)

Tim, I just copied what it said in the book, I didn't understand all of it.  I did find that there was a 137 page manual on the CD with much more information than the owners manual that came printer with the camera.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 18, 2007)

Here are a couple more shots taken at F4 and F8.  I did have to move my light tent because my wife didn' like it on her dining room table, that may have made some difference in the lighting because I had a big window beside me there.

I got some sort of reflection (I think) on the top of the cap and on the nib end of the pen.




<br />




<br />

With different lighting. A 500 watt halogen light on either side of the tent.



<br />


----------



## Fred (Jun 19, 2007)

Steve, might I suggest that you change from the completely black background? Being the predominate area of the photograph it can and will influence the exposure the camea is selecting. If possible try a non reflective background. You may not see it in the camera yourself or in the photograph but something is causing the whiter areas to stay a bit overexposed and thus washed out. 

Whatever you change will give cause to reshoot all your testing. The picture with the 500 watt halogens is picking up a lot more detail in the form of little white specks in the background vs what is showing in the picture before it. There is a lot more going on inside your camera than I am familiar with so I am addressing your problems with a knowledge of light and the colors from the bulbs, exposure settings, etc. 

I use a Nikon D-1 with all kinds of lenses for my photography. The camera gives me complete control on exposure, shutter speeds, types of lighting, kind of "film" used (daylight, IR, etc.), so I have a complete range of options that I do not believe are present in your camera. I am trying to adjust what is available for your setup using a set of rules that apply to all cameras. Do not give up, if nothing else applies you are getting about 38 years of photographic techniques that I have employed all my adult life. Things have definitely changed and some are better, yet new problems need to be addressed. WE WILL GET THERE!

I wish I had the use of my hands like I did prior to having my stroke. Then I could post some examples for all to see and maybe understand better. I am getting there - albit slowly - and I will get better everyday. Typing was a great pain in the butt two months ago, but now I am almost back where I was prior to my "event". Hang in there! []


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Fred, thanks again for your input.  I do have a couple other backgrounds that I use. I will give it a try in a few days as I have to go out to western Montana to work.  Should have some more pictures by Saturday.

I hope you continue to see daily improvement as you recover from your stroke.


----------

